# Meet Bindi Irwin's boyfriend.



## naledge (Feb 24, 2010)

*Published On:* 2-23-2010
*Source:* Woman's Day



> Australia's most famous child star has developed a close bond with her friend and fellow member of Hollywood royalty, Jacob Wertheimer — the grandson of boxing legend Muhammad Ali.
> 
> "During the last year Bindi has started calling Jacob her boyfriend," the friend reveals. "They've known each other for years. They've been writing to each other since they were young."
> 
> It's understood the two, who are officially "just friends" according to an Australia Zoo spokesperson, first cemented their friendship at G'Day USA week in America in 2008. They were seen together on the red carpet around the same time as Bindi ditched her khaki Zoo uniform in favour of flattering sandals and pastel dresses.



*Go to Original Article*

I dislike the last part, Bindi's now in Hollywood pursuing a film career, I would have preferred it if she'd kept educating people about wildlife like her father.


----------



## shane14 (Feb 25, 2010)

NOO!!! haha


----------



## -Matt- (Feb 25, 2010)

Poor Jacob...


----------



## Legless (Feb 25, 2010)

Personally I think Bindi is doing a great job for an 11 year old! But just remember she is not Steve she is Bindi just because that is what Steve wanting to dedicate his life too doesnt mean she has to. However by staring in Hollywood films she most likely makes more money than Steve did anyway and she can put that into helping wildlife so it all evens out in a way.


----------



## Kurto (Feb 25, 2010)

And why does the media think we need to know about this to get through the day?


----------



## absinthe_616 (Feb 25, 2010)

stupid media. lol. why do they make us think stuff like this is important? and besides.... the heading is misleading.... it says rightg there that theyre officially just friends.

sue em for deformation of character! i would if i was jacob :shock:

theyre frickin 11. come on.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 25, 2010)

Kurto said:


> And why does the media think we need to know about this to get through the day?



Better question is why does Naledge think we need to read this ???


----------



## JasonL (Feb 25, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Better question is why does Naledge think we need to read this ???



You actually read it?


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 25, 2010)

JasonL said:


> You actually read it?



No , only read this thread ... i have no interest in what some 10 year old kid is doing


----------



## kevinsrodents (Feb 25, 2010)

*kids*

sorry to say, some can not let KIDS alone, let kids be kids
everybody & anybodys KIDS:shock:


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 25, 2010)

That is freakin disgusting! Leave the poor girl alone, she's eleven years old what right does the media have to report this crap and what right do you have to encourage this bogus reporting by paying it any attention?

Can't preteen kids be friends with someone of the opposite sex without the media labelling them as a couple.


----------



## Waterrat (Feb 25, 2010)

How did the media got hold onto the story? Did Bindi ring them up or is the family grooming young Bindi for her big future?

Naledge, before she can educate others, she needs to be educated herself. I wonder, when Bindi reaches the right age, will she go to university or to Hollywood?


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 25, 2010)

Or rehab like so many child stars that aren't left alone by the media.


----------



## Retic (Feb 25, 2010)

I liked this bit 'close bond with her friend and fellow member of Hollywood royalty, ' LOL


----------



## naledge (Feb 25, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Better question is why does Naledge think we need to read this ???



Maybe it's the same reason you think we need to read your poorly written posts 



Waterrat said:


> Naledge, before she can educate others, she needs to be educated herself. I wonder, when Bindi reaches the right age, will she go to university or to Hollywood?



Yeah I know, but I really respected how she was doing the show 'Bindi the Jungle Girl'

I hate that she's going to be in movies, it's bad for her. I don't think anyone at her age should be in movies. At least when she was doing the small series she wasn't in the media all the time, and she was educating children about animals. It's going to be really bad for her if she continues to pursue a film career, the only child actor I've seen that hasn't been messed up by the fame is Dakota Fanning.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't help but feel sorry for this poor kid whenever I read about her. The term over-exposed doesn't begin to cover it.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't trust him.
Bindi needs someone who can milk a deadly snake and wrestle a crocodile, not some frim fram who wears 1000 dollar sunnies. And I agree that she should stay away from movies (unless they're docos) and do more animal stuff.


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 25, 2010)

I miss Steve...


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 25, 2010)

naledge said:


> Maybe it's the same reason you think we need to read your poorly written posts
> .



Well , you got me there ......


----------



## waruikazi (Feb 25, 2010)

naledge said:


> the only child actor I've seen that hasn't been messed up by the fame is Dakota Fanning.



She's only 16, give her time.


----------



## naledge (Feb 25, 2010)

dickyknee said:


> Well , you got me there ......



Haha xD



waruikazi said:


> She's only 16, give her time.



She still seems pretty together to me. I think it's because she's not in the media a lot, she does one really big movie every year or two so it's not as full-on. I don't think she's going to have many problems, she still has a fairly healthy childhood.


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

naledge said:


> if she continues to pursue a film career, the only child actor I've seen that hasn't been messed up by the fame is Dakota Fanning.


 Emma Watson, Anna Paquin, Rupert Grint, Danica McKellar, Neil Patrick Harris, Daniel Radcliffe, Natalie Portman........


----------



## naledge (Feb 25, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> Emma Watson, Anna Paquin, Rupert Grint, Danica McKellar, Neil Patrick Harris, Daniel Radcliffe, Natalie Portman........



Shuttup :lol:


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

naledge said:


> Shuttup :lol:


Is that some sort of medical device or Pakistani delicacy?:lol:


----------



## yommy (Feb 25, 2010)

Honesty who really cares.


----------



## Australis (Feb 25, 2010)

Shes going to make her mother a fortune :O


----------



## ShadowDragon (Feb 25, 2010)

Australis said:


> Shes going to make her mother a fortune :O


 I'd say that was the plan


----------



## cris (Feb 25, 2010)

ShadowDragon said:


> I can't help but feel sorry for this poor kid whenever I read about her. The term over-exposed doesn't begin to cover it.



How about over exploited? Either way i dont think this has anything to do with reptile news and should really be moved to chit chat if not deleted. Still im wearing shorts that were made in Cambodia so i cant really comment (even though i have obviously).


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Feb 25, 2010)

She's 11 for god sakes, that's way too young to have a boyfriend :shock:

I feel so sorry for Bindi every time I read magazines, the poor girl can't even lift a finger without it being printed across the front page of every magazine.
I think the media should just back off.


----------



## baxtor (Feb 25, 2010)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> She's 11 for god sakes, that's way too young to have a boyfriend :shock:
> 
> I feel so sorry for Bindi every time I read magazines, the poor girl can't even lift a finger without it being printed across the front page of every magazine.
> I think the media should just back off.


The "media" are in business to make money and will only run with what they think will sell. And as long as we have all the pea brains without a life of their own buying the magazines that promote these celebrities this issue will continue.
Having said that it needs to be admitted that the subjects are more than happy to wallow in the coverage when it suits them.


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 5, 2010)

for Petes sake. I can't believe that they would report on such things. bindi is way to young to even think about boyfriends. I think she will do a good job regardless of what she chooses to do throughout her life. people should just leave her alone.


----------



## Poggle (Mar 5, 2010)

Bindi is her own person.... people need to realise that.. i used to hate it when she started doing stuff that steve wouldnt do, but rmember steve is gone, can someone really be that same as him, and damn she is an 11 yr old girl.... i really dont think she deserves all the critisism she gets.


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 5, 2010)

not a fan of bindi or terry irwin i think if steve could see how commercialised (as in designed to make money as opposed to designed to educate) the whole thing has become hed turn in his grave


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 5, 2010)

i suppose thats terry's doing tho and just my opinion from what i have seen on tv (feel free to correct me if im wrong) i just find bindi annoying but as i also have an annoying 11yr old sister and she has alot of annoying 11yr old friends, i recon im probably just biased towards 11 yr olds


----------



## naledge (Mar 5, 2010)

Hooglabah said:


> not a fan of bindi or terry irwin i think if steve could see how commercialised (as in designed to make money as opposed to designed to educate) the whole thing has become hed turn in his grave



What, you're never bought one of these: 







Or a *Bindi Wear* shirt or dress?

Haha, I agree with you though.

People criticize the media for this, it's not the media's fault. If Terri Irwin didn't want her to be in the limelight she shouldn't have marketed her daughter as a product.

Terri Irwin denies Bindi is over-exposed | News.com.au


----------

